# Gamma Prime's Transformer Art Thread



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

I've mentioned it in my intro thread, and my name and profile pic probably hint at the fact that I'm a huge Transformers fan.  I also like to do art every so often.  I went on an art spree late last summer, and it wasn't long before I was drawing Cybertronians from across the Multiverse.

I'll start this thread where the franchise started, with Generation 1.

MEGATRON
This is the first Transformer pic from my late summer spree.  If I did anyone else first, I may have been vaporized.

 

OPTIMUS PRIME
Of course, I had to do the old buckethead's arch-nemesis sooner or later.
 

BUMBLEBEE
There was a time when this guy wasn't constantly getting his voice box ripped out.
 

BACKSTREET
Here's a pretty obscure character from the later years of G1.  He never made it onto the cartoon because it had already ended by the time his figure came out.  He did get to be in some comics though.
"Wait...The humans named a boy band after me?"
 

GALVATRON
Proof that great power can come with great insanity
 

OPTIMUS PRIME (OLDER STYLE)
This picture was made during a previous art spree and uses a style I used in a lot of art I did back in 2008.
 

ONE SHALL STAND.  ONE SHALL FALL.
This one pretty much speaks for itself.
 

RODIMUS PRIME
Can I spoil a 35-year-old movie?  It can be kinda hard to talk about this guy without doing so.
 

BLURR
He's pretty much the Transformers' answer to Sonic the Hedgehog, except that his debut predates Sonic's by 5 years.
 

IRONHIDE
"Aww, gee whiz, Prime!  I just wanna kick some butt!"


 

OPTIMUS PRIME (AGAIN)
Need I say more?
 

GALVATRON SHOOTING
Who is he shooting though?  Is it an Autobot or one of his own men?  Remember.  He's crazy!
 

KUP
Yeah, he smokes, at least in the 2005 IDW comic universe.
 

RODIMUS OPENS THE MATRIX
Well, this one pretty much spoils a major plot point in that previously-mentioned 35-year-old movie.
 

OPTIMUS PRIME (YET AGAIN)
Why not?
 

PERCEPTOR WITH CHAOS EMERALD
This piece was inspired by a picture I saw on Twitter of Wheeljack holding a Chaos Emerald.  Said picture was captioned with what the poster thought ol' Jackie would say in such a situation.  I'll do the same with this.

"Fascinating!  This crystal is emitting incalculable quantities of esoteric energy."

RAVAGE
Bad kitty!
 

STARSCREAM
He's either shooting an Autobot in the back or doing the same to Megatron.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Very nice. I would have loved to have seen my favourite Transformer Jazz but no such luck lol.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 23, 2021)

dude those are awesome! I could see them fit in a fighting game


----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 27, 2021)

@BlazeMasterBM A good 2D Transformers fighting game would be epic.  I wonder who I'd main.

While we all wait for a game that may or may not come, how about some more Transformers art?

BEAST WARS
Beast Wars is to me what Generation 1 is to many Gen X Transformers fans.  It was my gateway show, so why not do some art for it?

CHEETOR
This kitty was my favorite character when I watched the show as a teen.  I think it's because he was sort of a teen himself.
 

TRANSMETAL MEGATRON
All I have to say is..."Yeeesssssssss...."
 

RHINOX
He's the Big Guy and the Smart Guy of the Maximals.  He introduced fans to the concept of the Spark (Transformer life essence), Brought Optimus Primal back from the dead, and defeated the Predacons with flatulence.  OK...The Fart of Doom was a one-off, unlike the CHAINGUNS OF DOOM!l
 

SILVERBOLT
He's strong, fast, brave, and smart as a sack of hammers.  Didn't he ever hear the warnings about trusting a big butt and a smile?  Apparently not.
 

INFERNO
His G1 namesake lived to put out fires, but this guy lives to start them...FOR THE ROYALTY!
 

TRANSMETAL TARANTULAS
Shouldn't take your eyes off a spider.  They tend to be venomous.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2021)

Awesome! Nice work here.


----------

